# Irving, Tx, Shelter-Beaut. One Year old Golden!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately they have him mis-labeled, he isn't a Golden, his ears stand up like a Spitz type of dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Melissa Thanks!


----------

